# Jacket size



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey,

I'm planning to buy a Volcom jacket but I face a problem.
Well, it's not really a problem but I don't know what to do and I hope you'll help me 
When choosing a jacket's size, I used to look at the sleeves : they should fit to my wrists.
But I've seen on the Volcom's catalog that the sleeves go till the fingertips of the models.
So now, I have to choose between a Medium jacket which fits me or a Large jacket which looks baggy.
If it can help, I'm 5,90 feet (1,80m) tall and I weigh 165 pounds (75 kg).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

- You should be wearing a medium

- Volcom jackets have longer sleeves because thats their aesthetic. 

- Sleeve length is not the only determining factor in good jacket fit


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Medium should be fine. On top of what the guy above me said, I personally don't like if a jacket is cut to wide under the arms, but don't over think it, just get the medium.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your answers guys
I went to several snowboard shops today and I tried various Volcom's jacket.
Medium is definitely better.
I also tried the pants and even the M pants are baggy... they look sick. 
The M jacket was not available but the guy ordered it for me... I just have to wait now.
C ya.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Longer sleeves is not for aesthetics. They have a purpose. Longer sleeves are better for snow sport jackets so you can either put them inside your gloves or completely wrap the sleeve around the glove. This prevents snow from getting inside your sleeves. If a snow jacket sleeve only goes to your wrist when your arms are at your side, then it is not a good idea to get it. When you lift your arm, the sleeve will be too short. Of course, you can get those long gloves that go well past your wrist, but who wants to wear that? :dunno:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Leo said:


> Longer sleeves is not for aesthetics. They have a purpose. Longer sleeves are better for snow sport jackets so you can either put them inside your gloves or completely wrap the sleeve around the glove. This prevents snow from getting inside your sleeves. If a snow jacket sleeve only goes to your wrist when your arms are at your side, then it is not a good idea to get it. When you lift your arm, the sleeve will be too short. Of course, you can get those long gloves that go well past your wrist, but who wants to wear that? :dunno:


Sure longer sleeves have a functional purpose, to keep snow out. But if you look at the jackets Volcom is doing this season the sleeves are longer than they need to be to just keep snow out. The sleeve inseam is a full inch to inch and a half longer than is standard The length of the jacket is longer by the same length as well. This is for aesthetics. Also lots of VOlcom jackets now have wrist gaiters that keep snow out.


----------

